# Blood on the floor today



## krisbarry (25 July 2007)

Look at the DOW Jones...its crashing hard:


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 July 2007)

Hopefully i can mop up the blood with my Amp china growth fund  otherwise i'll be riding the slippery dip for the next ten years up and down and up up up and away weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pommiegranite (25 July 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:


> Look at the DOW Jones...its crashing hard:




Looks like you don't have a clue as to what a crash is.:headshake

A 1.6% drop is hardly worth starting a new thead is it ?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (25 July 2007)

One thing is for sure the US is getting jitters. Fact is the sub prime probs have spilt a little into other industries but not to badly (yet) and that liquidity is goin to start shrinking.

How fast and the extent is the question


----------



## noirua (5 January 2008)

The UK's FTSE 100 finished the day down 2.02%, 130.9 points at 6,348.5.
The Dow 30 finished the day down 1.97%, 256.5 points at 12,800.18.
The UK's Techmark 100 was down 1.72%. 
FTSE 250 down 2.61%.
EUROTOP 100 was down 1.67%.


----------



## bhoppo (5 January 2008)

Do you think the Dow Jones fall of 2% will effect ASX next week? Dropped due to unemployment rates of almost 5%, compared to Aus which is very strong.


----------



## mayk (5 January 2008)

bhoppo said:


> Do you think the Dow Jones fall of 2% will effect ASX next week? Dropped due to unemployment rates of almost 5%, compared to Aus which is very strong.





I think so, the 'decoupling ' people say has not kicked in yet and monday will be a red day.


----------

